

Conway's Game Of Life written in one line of APL - pinchyfingers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9xAKttWgP4

======
ctdonath
Link to written "one line" & description, please?

ETA: I mean non-video form.

~~~
pinchyfingers
Here ya go.

<http://youtu.be/a9xAKttWgP4?t=6m58s>

There are actually two lines setting up his initial array, and then one line
that runs the game against the array.

The entire video is a walk-through of the code.

